# Camo-Should you have different tops and bottoms?



## pheasantphool (Nov 30, 2007)

I remember reading in Field and Stream years ago that you should have a different camo pattern on your shirt than on your pants. If you have the same pattern on both it actually makes you stand out as single object to an animal. Do you guys agree? 

I have always thought that covering your white face and hands/arms is also key to disguising yourself- Would you agree?

Thanks,


----------



## berettaboys (Sep 21, 2007)

i agree. i think all of what you said makes good sence.
although i think you can still blend in plenty well in matching tops and bottoms, i belive a lot of it has to do with your back ground, and whats around and behind you.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe in wearing as many different patterns as I can at the same time. I think that my record is eight. That way you can be sure that at least one of them will be a perfect match with the surrounding terrain. But if not, you will be making an awesome fashion statement. Isn't that what its about anyway?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I had never thought of it that way, but have done it several times just based on what fitted best and trying to make a fashion statement for which my wife and my friend's wife always teased me about, now I have a good answer for them.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

But the best reason is to be an embarrassment for your wife when you go out in public.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

I had three on yesterday and stalked within fifty yards of a buck before being busted by another deer. I think as long as it breaks up your outline, isn't that the point? I don't think deer are fashion police, otherwise my old army BDU pants, my Wetlands Max 4 bandanna and my digital Under Armor shirt would have screamed out exactly where I was to the deer. He had NO clue I was even there..... I'd be talking about venison for dinner instead of the one that got away if I had been more patient. Oh well, learning experience. 8)


----------



## torowy (Jun 19, 2008)

i think mixing camo is a good idea, i don't know how much your legs are actually exposed, but i wear a sage brush camo pattern on my legs, and a "leafier" pattern on my upper body. That mimics the actual foliage viewed horizonataly.


----------



## jhunter (Dec 14, 2007)

I have been doing this for the last three years and I it has always been a comfort thing. Now I have some ammo for all the "funny guys" in camp.

Thanks


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Interesting topic, Chuck seemed to do okay on this one in denim down low, recurve and kind of camo shirt??:


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

the ear tag in that thing must be in the right ear.  That looks like one of those farmed bulls hyped up on roids with that palming! :wink:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I match *and* I blend.  Although I don't think the deer give two rats A's weather your nickers match your blouse...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I match *and* I blend.  Although I don't think the deer give two rats A's weather your nickers match your blouse...


You look good tex. :mrgreen:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I match *and* I blend.  Although I don't think the deer give two rats A's weather your nickers match your blouse...


Hey, guess looking good is all part of the strategy or something. Ran into a guy who wears that ASAT stuff and it looked pretty snazzy... leafy cut and he's said it breaks him up better than anything he's ever worn. That predator is kinda the same way right??


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

To be honest with you i don't think it matters. I've elk hunted the uintas for several years with a group of guys who wore denim blue wrangler jeans and a camo t shirt and they kill elk *every* year. and thats not just one guy, all 5 of them put the hurt on them every year. gets a lil frustrating when i go all out head to toe with camo and get the shaft :twisted: i guess i just plain suck :?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX you sexy bas***d!! :shock: 

true the animals dont give a rats A one bit but it sure is a great way to shock the hell out of your fiance when you show up at her work...dressed head to toe in cammys and want to kidnap her for lunch! :lol:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Longgun said:


> TEX you sexy bas***d!! :shock:
> 
> true the animals dont give a rats A one bit but it sure is a great way to shock the hell out of your fiance when you show up at her work...dressed head to toe in cammys and want to kidnap her for lunch! :lol:


Did you use cammo face paint too?


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

One thing that has not been mentioned is to where are you going to be wearing these outfits of camo. You have addressed the camo in the field issue very well........................However.............When I am going to a movie with my wife, I will wear the camo shorts but never do I match the top in camo also. Last time that I did that she was VERY embarrassed! :mrgreen:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I thought I addressed the wearing of camo in public. Perhaps I was not as clear as I could have been in describing "the surrounding terrain". 


Loke said:


> I believe in wearing as many different patterns as I can at the same time. I think that my record is eight. That way you can be sure that at least one of them will be a perfect match with the surrounding terrain. But if not, you will be making an awesome fashion statement. Isn't that what its about anyway?


----------



## EvenOlderFudd (Jun 18, 2008)

TEX O BOB Great camo. Same pattern I've been wearing for about 10 yrs. Blend in great quakies and such.. I don't think deer give a rats a-- either..


----------



## Mr. Loopy (Dec 20, 2007)

Just go with the ghillie suit and you'll do okay...


----------



## lone hunter (Jan 23, 2008)

I was just thinkng about Chuck reading through this post. He used to criticize everyone for camo, all you need is a pattern shirt and jeans and his famed hat, which is probably true. Of course now, he endorses a camo brand, money talks!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yup.

I think Chuck is at that point in his life where he's done and seen it all and now it's time to cash in and make some green. He also endorses Rage broadheads, Block targets and a bunch of other stuff. He's still one of my favorite celeb bowhunters.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> One thing that has not been mentioned is to where are you going to be wearing these outfits of camo. You have addressed the camo in the field issue very well........................However.............When I am going to a movie with my wife, I will wear the camo shorts but never do I match the top in camo also. Last time that I did that she was VERY embarrassed! :mrgreen:


Is this the set you speak of?


----------



## HuntingCrazy (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, you should have different camo patterns on, but wearing mis-matched camo makes you look cheap!


----------

